# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  Revolution of wearable devices

## Watints

The 2014 edition of the International Consumer Electronics Show (CES) came to an end in Las Vegas just over two weeks ago, with IDC in attendance to assess the year ahead for the world of technology.

----------


## Cheeredkopler

Thank you for theinformativepost.

----------


## a.passmore

hmmm, rhinoplasty.

----------

